# mallard shoveler hyprid?



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been googling on this duck and seem to me its a mallard shoveler cross. what yours guesses? Should I mount this? what are your thoughts?? This is my first mature drake cross. I haven't shot anything as good looking as this.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Post up a bigger/better picture. From the looks of it I'd say park duck.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am new to posting pics on here. I am not sure how to post bigger pictures.:?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have seen a few of those. I don't know what they are.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you like it and want it mounted that's all that matters. 
Like mentioned above it's probably a park duck, but that dark belly and those rust colored feathers on it's back are throwing me off. I think it's a pretty cool duck either way.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Who would be the expert to tell me?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fowler50 said:


> Who would be the expert to tell me?


Ask Longgun, I'm sure he can give you more information.
I don't believe that's a mallard/shoveler hybrid though.


----------



## Green wing (Nov 24, 2013)

The white on neck and the brown belly has characteristics of a shoveler, but the back looks like a drake gadwall almost. It's really unique and would make a neat mount either way.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Heinz 57 ?


----------



## Green wing (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is a different one I shot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a mallard/domestic (park duck) cross.

Lots of them here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=dom...DDsnooATQjYKgAw&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=618


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

You best change tailing ponds, those birds don't look healthy! Just sayin!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I shot one that looks exactly like it a few seasons ago. I was trying to find the old post to show you the photos & could't find it. Any one know how to pull up old posts with out going page by page?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BigMac said:


> I shot one that looks exactly like it a few seasons ago. I was trying to find the old post to show you the photos & could't find it. Any one know how to pull up old posts with out going page by page?


Pull up your posts and then use the search engine. Type in "duck" or something similar. That should narrow your search some.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Park duck...


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just curiosity why would mallard shoveler hyprid be on Google images have same results picture as my duck?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

fowler50 said:


> Just curiosity why would mallard shoveler hyprid be on Google images have same results picture as my duck?


It doesn't.

There are a few but it's because when the Google searches the web it searches just like we use the search bar in this forum. You write "look at my shoveler/mallard hybrid" and Google pics up on it and throws it into the results.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Type your username into "google images" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Fowler, what you have there is a definite cross between wild mallard and a domestic strain of a mallard, called a swedish. when you have a flyer like this one, the odds are it came from a wild hen. in those broods, all eggs are uniform, and later the little ones are all uniform in size. generally, if your looking closely, you can see differences and color variations. I have even witness some little guys that where wearing a little black bill...which comes from a Swedish Blue. Either way, not a pile of these guys zooming around out there, and when a guy gets to add one to the collection, its a pretty cool deal. if your into the numbers and odds, its a mount'r for sure.

CHEERS and congrats!!!


CBT


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fowler50 said:


> Just curiosity why would mallard shoveler hyprid be on Google images have same results picture as my duck?


In Google search I typed "mallard hybrid pictures" and came up with a link to a site that has a jillion pics of mallard hybrids, many of which look just like the cross you posted.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Carl Taylor said:


> Fowler, what you have there is a definite cross between wild mallard and a domestic strain of a mallard, called a swedish. when you have a flyer like this one, the odds are it came from a wild hen. in those broods, all eggs are uniform, and later the little ones are all uniform in size. generally, if your looking closely, you can see differences and color variations. I have even witness some little guys that where wearing a little black bill...which comes from a Swedish Blue. Either way, not a pile of these guys zooming around out there, and when a guy gets to add one to the collection, its a pretty cool deal. if your into the numbers and odds, its a mount'r for sure.
> CHEERS and congrats!!!
> 
> CBT


Thanks Carl, nice to see ya stoppin' by.

.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

you know i love these little dudes, they are little freaks....and I've spent many a days chasing after them.

CBT


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a pretty good series of shots up close that will show you a cluster of cross breeding. you can see the makings of the white bib, except it is on a Black Swedish in the ref photo.
http://10000birds.com/mallard-duckl...ing_wp_cron=1385354221.5386369228363037109375


----------



## mallardmasher (Sep 24, 2013)

I've plunked a couple of those last year that came in with a flock of cans, just mallards that had some fun over at the park


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Carl's got pretty good knowledge haha. Swedish breed genetics. That is no hybrid nor is it a wild mallard in any sense, it's pure domestic, straight from the hatchery. I've been trying to figure out this new breed for a long time and still don't know what it is exactly but I've seen some ducklings that could be that color at IFA's brooder with the chicks and ducklings. I think some hatchery created the new color crossbreed, it's not a traditional breed. It's not a black east indie, and it's not a call. Probably they mixed swedish with black east indies. They fly good, seen them flying high up with the wild mallards over lehi's cornfields. It's a feral duck for sure though.


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

That female looks like it has appleyard genes. The light wing coverts look like appleyard hen genetics. Looks like you're near a park for sure. Did you wave a bread bag? lol


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Carl Taylor said:


> Fowler, what you have there is a definite cross between wild mallard and a domestic strain of a mallard, called a swedish. when you have a flyer like this one, the odds are it came from a wild hen. in those broods, all eggs are uniform, and later the little ones are all uniform in size. generally, if your looking closely, you can see differences and color variations. I have even witness some little guys that where wearing a little black bill...which comes from a Swedish Blue. Either way, not a pile of these guys zooming around out there, and when a guy gets to add one to the collection, its a pretty cool deal. if your into the numbers and odds, its a mount'r for sure.
> 
> CHEERS and congrats!!!
> 
> CBT


Just a bit of a stretch for wall hanger..... But beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!... Cool info!! Carl you still here in this state? Haven't seen or heard much of ya hope all is well!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd put it on the wall


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd put it in gumbo


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I'd put it on the wall as well.


----------

